# Hegner on the Way



## Waka (19 Nov 2012)

I want to upgrade my scroll saw, at the moment I've got a cheapy £30.00 one. 
I know that the way to go is the Hegnar, but with the recession and all my holidays its out of my price range.

I've been looking at the Proxxon DSH 2, does anyone have any comments on this machine?


----------



## RogerP (19 Nov 2012)

Have you seen this thread? https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/proxxon-scroll-saws-t63235.html


----------



## Waka (19 Nov 2012)

Roger

Thanks for that link, really good information and it's made me discount the Proxxon.

Just been onto Hegner, bitten the bullet and ordered the Multicut 1, should be here tomorrow. Such fun.

A warning to all Hegner uses, I'll be bombarding you with questions.


----------



## boysie39 (19 Nov 2012)

Hi Waka , Good on ya ,I just got the same saw except that I got the Variable Speed added to mine . I'm not sure if makes all that much difference as I had never seen or tried a scroll saw before . But I am one hell of a happy chappie with what I got .
Since I got it I have seen a few other saws and if I were to get another saw tomorrow it would be a Hegner. Mind you I have not seen the top of the range ones that the scrollers on here wax lyrical about , what I have seen are the Chinyanees ones that everybody says stay away from .Having said that they look pretty alright to my eyes .But that is why I asked on here before I bought. 
I wish you well with your new saw and hope you achieve what you set out for . 
One of the members on here has had the Multicut 1 for a few years and it was he that swayed my thinking ,I;m sure Mac will be on to offer his thoughts as will the rest of the folk .


----------



## Waka (19 Nov 2012)

Eugene

I have been following your thread and your early projects, you seem to be getting the hang of it.

I did think about the variable speed, but as I'll only be using it for wood, I thought I'd stick to the single.
This is a new direction for my, normally I make furniture but want something to occupy myself during the winter, so scrollings the game.

I'll post some early efforts when I get set up.


----------



## Gill (19 Nov 2012)

Generally speaking, you only need variable speed if you're either cutting metal or very fine wood (especially if you're not using a zero clearance insert). Most woodworkers should find a single speed machine meets their needs admirably. Of course, it's always nice to aspire to saws with more options and gadgets  .

Waka, I hope you've considered getting a Quick Clamp for your new Hegner - it would make blade changing and pierced work easier.


----------



## Waka (19 Nov 2012)

Gill

Didn't think (know) about the "quick clamp" and it wasn't mentioned on the Hegner web site. Please point me in the right direction.


----------



## Gill (20 Nov 2012)

This is the link.







One of these little gizmos can save you a significant amount of time  .


----------



## Waka (20 Nov 2012)

Gill

Thanks for the link, now I understand.
Told you I was new to this type of woodwork :lol: :lol:


----------



## boysie39 (20 Nov 2012)

Gill":3mcmi3wv said:


> Generally speaking, you only need variable speed if you're either cutting metal or very fine wood (especially if you're not using a zero clearance insert). Most woodworkers should find a single speed machine meets their needs admirably. Of course, it's always nice to aspire to saws with more options and gadgets  .
> 
> Waka, I hope you've considered getting a Quick Clamp for your new Hegner - it would make blade changing and pierced work easier.



Waka ,of course I forgot to mention about the Quick release clamp . I was too rapped up in me Vari / Speed :lol: :lol: 

Gill ,I must confess that the V/S harks back to my turning days .I suppose it was a big plus on a lathe. I had no idea as regards scrolling , I very seldom have used it with the saw.

The longer you live the more you learn . others say ,The longer you live the more you eat . :evil:


----------



## Waka (20 Nov 2012)

Well the saw arrived this morning, not bad less than 24 hours from ordering.
I have to say, what a beauty, I can see why their not cheap.
Putting it in the WS tomorrow and spending the day getting used to it.

If their any good I might post some early results.


----------



## Gill (21 Nov 2012)

Enjoy. Startle yourself as blades break, frustrate yourself as designs become blobs, challenge yourself as you decide, "If Gill can do it, I can do it".

Believe me, if I can do it, anyone can scroll. Soon you'll have mastered your saw and be developing your own style. Who knows what that might be? Jigsaws, like the wonderful Carter Johnson, perhaps. Compound cuts such as I prize. Shadow portraits, like Kevin Daly. Intarsia or inlay or puzzle boxes or bowls or the fantastic gizmos of Carl Hird-Rutter. There's so much to explore and to experience; you're just starting and I envy your voyage of discovery. These are your days of excitement.


----------



## Harbo (21 Nov 2012)

You could even make clocks? 
I bought a Variable Speed one a few years back on the bay at a very good price.
Don't cut much wood with it now, mainly brass:






Rod


----------



## Waka (21 Nov 2012)

Thank you for the encouragement, lets see what today brings as I set everything up.


----------



## boysie39 (21 Nov 2012)

Waka , I just hope you are better organized than I am. I got my saw about three months ago ,and I think I have moved it six times which is all very well if you have the stand attached ,but when you have to rebuild the bench it becomes a bit of a mess . So I will still be organizing when you are famous. :lol: :roll: 
I have made a few pieces and enjoy tinkering around with differing cuts and shapes . I am doing this strictly as a hobby . Best of luck .


----------



## Waka (22 Nov 2012)

Eugene

Having a cheapy scroll saw already in place in the WS, I really had no choice of where it was going to go. Although this was hardly used, so I still consider myself very much a novice. 
My WS is a single garage of 22' x 12' with an extension of 18' x 9', sounds big but you can soon fill it up with WW machinery.

I set the saw up yesterday and had a play for a few hours, I'll post the results this evening.
Oh got the quick clamp today, so I'll fit that tomorrow and continue playing.


----------

